# GTA 5 Download Problem



## pixel85 (22. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe mir heute endlich GTA 5 gekauft und die installation mit den 7 DVDs durchgeführt.
Nun tritt auch bei mir das bekannte Problem auf, bei dem der Download der letzten 5 gigabyte ständig abbricht und die Downloadrate sehr gering, bei etwa 2-5 kb/s ist.
Die Tipps die man beim googeln erhält, das benutzen einer US- ip adresse haben keine wirkung erzielt. Ich habe mehrere VPN Programme wie Cyber Ghost ausprobiert.
Nach inzwischen 4 Stunden habe ich noch kein Mb heruntergeladen. Die angegebene verbleibene Zeit liegt bei etwa 10 Tagen, wenn der Download mal läuft.
Sind noch irgendwelche anderen Lösungen bekannt? Ich bin ja wahrscheinlich nicht der einzige der sich das in den letzten Wochen gekauft hat. 

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## Bunny_Joe (22. Juli 2015)

Schon mal das Antivirus Programm ausgemacht und es dann versucht?


----------



## pixel85 (22. Juli 2015)

Danke.
Ja ich habe das Anti virus programm deaktiviert.
Inzwischen habe ich es mehrfach neu gestartet und die installation "repariert" und den PC ein paar mal neu gestartet. Irgendetwas hat geholfen der download läuft zwar langsam (ca. 80 kb/s) dafür bricht er nicht mehr ab.


----------

